# Pareeeee's Photo Album



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

SORRY MAX! I'm copying your idea of the photo journal! LOL

OK

I live way out in the country in Ontario, Canada. There are alot of apple orchards and farms near where I live, closest city is about 45 mins away.
Closest town is about 25 mins and is actually the size of a small city (although they still call it a town)
1. The first photo is of our sideroad where I often walk with my parents and my dog. It really is beautiful around here. 

2. The second is a picture of a small apple orchard in bloom (taken this spring) a common sight near where I live.

3. There are alot of cliffs around where I live. Crevices carve their way through the land here and when you crawl through the really deep ones you feel as if you are inside a cave.

4. This photo is another common sight wich really beautifies the area. 

5. Fifth and final photo: here is one of our crevices that wind through the cliffs here.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

First Vietnam now Canada. Who needs a vacation? just come here.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I would like to venture to Canada someday. Get my nose pierced.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks great. I love to see where other people live and what it looks like. maybe everyone should do this photo journal of where they live.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

lol i shall do one 2 moz if it aint raining then we will have a world photoalbum


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, I'd love to live there!


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

thanx guys


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Our winters.

1. First photo is a view from where we like to hike behind our house.

2. Second, a sideroad near home after a light snowfall. Very pretty...

3. Going up the ski lift at one of the places I ski (OOOH what i wouldnt give to ski RIGHT NOW!)

4. The last pic is special, LOL.....my dad grew up here in the house next door to where I live now, so this pic was taken just down the same road I live on. 

ALOT of snow EH!??! I've never seen that much snow, musta been bad way back when...


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

WOW! That snow storm! How cool, i love snow.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> Wow, I'd love to live there!


Just as I said before, it's beautiful!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow... I love snow... (Gonna hate it soon when in MI lol)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Snow Buffalos? Must be a local thing. LOL


----------

